# Echo Hedge trimmer



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Working on an Echo 2-cycle hedge trimmer 20". Was brought to me for a tune up. At first the unit would not run properly at full throttle but would idle fine. I put a new diaphrams/gaskets in it. Now the unit runs fine at full throttle but dies at idle. 
What could be the issue.
Thanks


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you tried to turn the idle screw in some,so it will idle faster.Does the carb. have a high and low mixture screws.Turn the low speed mixture screw in all the way,NOT TO TIGHT,and back it out 2 turns.Start there you my have to turn it in a bit for it to run right.If no help,you may have to take the carb. back off and clean it again,use brake parts cleaner to clean all the little holes in the carb.could have a clogged up idle circuit.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Tried the idle screw, no improvement. No mixture screws to adjust. will remove and try again.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I took it apart again with no luck. Still does not idle. I am puzzled as to why it went from poor full throttle, good idle to no idle and good full throttle.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you changed the metering arm, I would suggest replace it with the old one as it has the proper height setting. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What carburetor does it have?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did not change the metering arm. Carb is a Zama, K75, 71C, RB12.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Put a new carb on. Purrs like a kitten.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad you got it going again.

I missed your reply with the carburetor model number, but I would have recommended a new carburetor as well. Most of the time it's the high speed check valve on these carburetors causing a problem, and they are not serviceable.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, that is what I was told. Mylar valves that stick and are not replaceable.


----------

